# dwarf mondo grass



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

just bought this today at petsmart and did some reading on it
and im seeing that it is not a true aquatic plant but Im not sure if its
the mondo grass or dwarf mondo grass or both thats not aquatic,
are these both the same and will I be able to keep this in my tank for long?


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

Youll be able to keep them for some time but they will eventually die on you.They are a bit aquatic but not fully aquatic.Meaning they only like there roots in water.You should try echinodorus tennellus for the same effect or sagittaria sabulata dwarf.


----------

